# Bester 1200 replacement



## linecooklife (Jun 18, 2014)

So iv almost worn all the way threw my bester 1200, it's a great stone and sees a lot of use but won't last much longer. 
My current line up is chosera 400 bester 1200 suhiro 5000 and occasionally a 10000 grit or strops
So I am looking to replace the bester 1200, I was thinking of just getting another one but thought since I have the budget (100$)ish I might try for an upgrade, any suggestions? Stones in the same class that preform better? Any advice greatly appreciated 
- Jesse


----------



## linecooklife (Jun 20, 2014)

I also realized today while sharpening, that I need to replace my suhiro 5000. Part of me is tempted to just get a new bester 1200 and suhiro but I was hoping to change it up a bit if there were better stones that won't be crazy expensive. Any recommendations for either slot on my line up?
Not sure if it helps but I sharpen almost all double bevels about half of them carbon all mono steel. Also the vast majority of my prep is protein so perhaps there is a stone better suited to leaving a toothier edge for meat fabrication. As always all advice is appreciated 
-Jesse


----------



## labor of love (Jun 20, 2014)

i love both the gesshin 1200 and 2k. Either would make a suitable replacement for the bester 1200 depending on exactly what you're looking for out of a stone. are you looking to get another 5k to replace the rika? or do you want a replacement stone for finishing double bevels? the gesh 4k is a great synth finishing stone for gyutos too.


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 20, 2014)

labor of love said:


> the gesh 4k is a great synth finishing stone for gyutos too.


lus1:


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 20, 2014)

I went from that stone to a 1000 chosera, blown away by the difference (hint: you get what you pay for with these two stones)


----------



## Benuser (Jun 20, 2014)

I would consider the Chosera 800. Is more or less equivalent to JIS1200. Very versatile, may perform very different tasks when varying mud, pressure, water. From thinning basic carbons, one and only for some stainless to great starter in a normal progression.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a chosera 1000, amazing stone. Great feedback, very fast and event finish. I use it for my double bevel knives while stick with JNS800 for single bevel carbon knives.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 22, 2014)

The Bester 1200 is a very capable stone, I like the width as well. Since it has worked for you just get another not that expensive to replace.

The Chosera & Gesshins are good, but they wear thin too at higher cost per stone. However I really like my Gesshin 4K maybe to replace your Rika 5K.


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2014)

For me the Bester 1.2K and then Suhiro 5K is good progression for achieving a mirror finish, usually on stainless knives. The G2K then G4K works better for starting a hazy or satin finish. FWIW the Bestor and Suhiro are both very slow wearing stones for me when compared to others. YMMV.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 23, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> The Bester 1200 is a very capable stone, I like the width as well. Since it has worked for you just get another not that expensive to replace.
> 
> The Chosera & Gesshins are good, but they wear thin too at higher cost per stone. However I really like my Gesshin 4K maybe to replace your Rika 5K.



Heres my honest opinion. If you cook for a living, don't buy a 'value' stone. You will notice a difference getting a higher quality stone. If you are a home cook, it doesnt matter so much. Whatever gets the job done in your budget


----------



## linecooklife (Jun 25, 2014)

So I caved and ordered the chosera 1000. Turns out I had a 75$ Amazon gift card so that helps with the cost  I'm thinking I'll probably end up buying the suhiro 5000 again soon when it wears out. 
A fellow line cook just got one (along with a bester 1200) on my reccomendation and it looks totally different than mine does. Did they change how they sell this stone? His has no silly plastic base and looks much thicker than I think mine was, although it's been so long perhaps it just seems that way. 
I was really considering the gesshin 4000 but it's just a bit out of my budget for now. Does anyone have any other ideas besides the suhiro that arnt quite as expensive?


----------



## Ruso (Jun 25, 2014)

Naniwa SuperStone 5000 for final polishing works nice.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jun 29, 2014)

linecooklife said:


> So I caved and ordered the chosera 1000. Turns out I had a 75$ Amazon gift card so that helps with the cost  I'm thinking I'll probably end up buying the suhiro 5000 again soon when it wears out.
> A fellow line cook just got one (along with a bester 1200) on my reccomendation and it looks totally different than mine does. Did they change how they sell this stone? His has no silly plastic base and looks much thicker than I think mine was, although it's been so long perhaps it just seems that way.
> I was really considering the gesshin 4000 but it's just a bit out of my budget for now. Does anyone have any other ideas besides the suhiro that arnt quite as expensive?



They sell the Suehiro without a base as well. I prefer it that way because it's easier to keep soaked 24/7 (which really helps with performance IMO) and I like using my stone-holder.

I agree with others that it's worth saving up and spending the extra bit of dough. It seems like you have already used the best available at that price-point - getting anything less might just end up leaving you disappointed.

Another option is the King 6000, which I haven't used, but I don't know if it's better than the Suehiro when it comes to speed, feedback, and resulting edge.

When my Suehiro wears out I will probably replace it with a JNS synthetic red aoto. I own the JNS 800 and really enjoy it. They're huge stones and slow wearing, so you definitely get your money's worth if that's an issue.


----------



## linecooklife (Jun 29, 2014)

King 6000 was my finishing stone before the suhiro, slower less feed back and clogs up. I'd prefer the suhiro IMO


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 29, 2014)

Ruso said:


> Naniwa SuperStone 5000 for final polishing works nice.



I actually tried this after my chosera 1000 today, all I got to cut today was stock veg for a small rabbit stock :|


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2014)

What people like in stones varies no hard fast rule as to what is a better. For years at work used a King 1K large stone on my Carbons & Rika 5K for polishing. Wore down a couple Rika's with the old wood bases over the years. Got into Besters, Choseras, Naniwa SS later. Only recent years Gesshins which I like a lot. Since I wore out my Gesshin 2K been using the Bester 1.2K as medium & Gesshin 4K for polish.

JMO think that good freehand technique is more important than what stone you use.


----------



## linecooklife (Jul 2, 2014)

So the chosera 1000 just came in the mail. And it has one of those stupid plastic bases on it!!  is there an easy safe way to separate the stone from the base??


----------



## Benuser (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't separate the stone from the base. You will need it as the ultimate rampart in case of cracking.


----------



## echerub (Jul 2, 2014)

If you need to carry the stone around, yeah the bases are a pain in the butt. But if you don't need to haul the stones around, those bases can give you more usable life out of your stone.


----------

